# Intense Poop Smell???



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What IS it?
Does anyone know why some cigars smell strongly of poo? I've had many over the years that have "that" smell, but I have a particular bundle of "shorts" that smell real yucky but taste SO good! Is it fermentation? Is it the tobacco strains? Soil? Anyone?


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

can't.......resist......childish.......joke.........


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I call it the barnyard or manure smell. Not sure what causes it but it seems like the stronger the smell the better the cigar tastes. Go figure.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

your shorts smell like poop, huh?

might I suggest










ok carry on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Eyesack I think you need to send me some to taste and see what it's all about LoL, no idea what it could be! 

Lol at Jason!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you own a dog? Cause I don't think that's a cigar.....:mrgreen:

:sorry::bitchslap:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Do you own a dog? Cause I don't think that's a cigar.....:mrgreen:
> 
> :sorry::bitchslap:


Those are cigars, the dogs from Drew Estate personally make each and every ACID cigar.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Yikes!! Never had a cigar smell like I just dropped a deuce. LMAO!! Some have a strong ammonia smell to them, but no turd stogies.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL Jason! Yes, in fact, my shorts smell like poop! Seriously, if I could send the smell over the internet, you'd all be like, "whoooa wtf mmmmmm" haha!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

The Pirates Gold cigars that CI sells have a very strong barn yard aroma. I laughed at it when my brother brought it home from Cigarfest last year, but I was really surprised when I lit it up.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I had some Gurkha MasterBlends that smelled like barnyard manure. The first tasted it too. But the next two I let sit out for a night and they both smoked and tasted quite good. no clue what or why they smell like that. I'd imagine it's some form of tobacco they use that's probably grown and dried in donkey manure or something.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I know ALOT more about beer fermentation, but basically you are getting the smell from the ingredients (soil/left content) and the bacteria. "Poop" is generally associated with various forms of reduced sulfur.

So I'm guessing these shorts probably have a higher content of sulfur and/or the bacteria forms more odorous forms of sulfur.

edit : Anyone know of any decent technical books on tobacco and cigar making?


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Cheech and Chong:

'Looks like dog sh**, smells like dog sh**, feels like dog sh**, tastes like dog sh**. Must be dog sh**. Good thing we didn't step in it!". :dunno:

:smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Your supposed to use new kitty litter Isaac, not recycled!:dizzy:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Funniest thread title of the year!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Anyone know of any decent technical books on tobacco and cigar making?


That's what I'm wondering?


Tashaz said:


> Your supposed to use new kitty litter Isaac, not recycled!:dizzy:


Wait, which one do I eat then? :tape:


shannensmall said:


> Yikes!! Never had a cigar smell like I just dropped a deuce. LMAO!! Some have a strong ammonia smell to them, but no turd stogies.


The ammonia smell is some form of ammonia that's given off as a bi-product of the cigar's tobacco aging. Poop-sticks are FTW my friend!

Here is the bundle in queshchun...
Ooooh yeah, they're fricken oily!








Gives a new meaning to "eau de toilette"? I'd like to know if the poop smell correlates with the oiliness of a cigar?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whatever they are they look incredible!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Had a padron the other day that smell just like it came from my dogs @#$ however it smoked awesome! The cello was yellow and well aged. It was a gift from the mass bomber himself. Now I look forward to ordering some more.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Manure smell...

Usually, but not always, a good sign of things to come.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

eyesack said:


> LOL Jason! Yes, in fact, my shorts smell like poop! Seriously, if I could send the smell over the internet, you'd all be like, "whoooa wtf mmmmmm" haha!


this is my new signature! ROTF! :hail:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Stubby said:


> The Pirates Gold cigars that CI sells have a very strong barn yard aroma. I laughed at it when my brother brought it home from Cigarfest last year, but I was really surprised when I lit it up.


Maybe they should rename it Pirates booty!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

EYESACK,
If they smell like manure, you'd better hope that they don't burn like silage.
Gotcha wellies to hand? 
Remember to dodge sideways when the cows tails go up....they're NOT waving at you:fear:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> this is my new signature! ROTF! :hail:


LOL!!! That's funny as heck man! Woohoo! I made it into someone's sig! :smoke:

That Padron, Firedog... I hear the regular ones (non-anni) taste exactly like the (someone help me out here lol, one of the anni's) after 5 years of age! Was that what you got? I wish I had more cigar budget, I'd have coolers full of stuff like this to age lol.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

maxwell62 said:


> EYESACK,
> If they smell like manure, you'd better hope that they don't burn like silage.
> Gotcha wellies to hand?
> Remember to dodge sideways when the cows tails go up....they're NOT waving at you:fear:


LOL! but my mom told me cows give you pies sometimes... It would make sense, no? They give you milk, why not something to go with it? :dunno:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thats gross....

uke:


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

stop smoking them in the bathroom?


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I think, but really don't know for sure, that the odor is a result of proper & extensive processing/aging/fermentation/curing. Ever smelled a Camacho Triple Maduro fresh out of the cello? I grew up in the Ohio boonies and the odor is very similar to a spring trip through cow country.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

eyesack said:


> LOL! but my mom told me cows give you pies sometimes... It would make sense, no? They give you milk, why not something to go with it? :dunno:


Nothing quite like a tall glass of cold milk and a slice warm cow pie, fresh from the oven...


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

:dunno: maybe it comes from the soil & fertilizer


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The "barnyard" or manure odor, as far as I understand it, is due to relatively high concentrations of Nitrogen (N) and Phosphorus (P). These are commonly found in fertilizers and naturally occur in high concentrations in some regional soils. As fermentation occurs, these are heated up and release gasses carrying an aroma, which closely resembles that of manure. 

You can test this by adding some N,P fertilizer to some potting soil and warming it up. Then, test against the smell of your cigars. Similarities should be striking.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

So basically. It smells like Shit, because it IS Shit. 

Great.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

gibson_es said:


> So basically. It smells like Shit, because it IS Shit.
> 
> Great.


Yep, good maduro is the shit.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

eyesack said:


> The ammonia smell is some form of ammonia that's given off as a bi-product of the cigar's tobacco aging. Poop-sticks are FTW my friend!
> 
> Here is the bundle in queshchun...
> Ooooh yeah, they're fricken oily!
> ...


Hmmmm, You're going to have to drop one of those turds in the mail to me so I can investigate this further.

:hippie:



gibson_es said:


> So basically. It smells like Shit, because it IS Shit.
> 
> Great.


HAHA!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Fury556 said:


> I call it the barnyard or manure smell. Not sure what causes it but it seems like the stronger the smell the better the cigar tastes. Go figure.


I'm pretty much here. I've often said if a cigar smells like the south end of a northbound cow, then it's a good cigar.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Here is the bundle in queshchun...
> Ooooh yeah, they're fricken oily!


Those look sooooo tasty! That photo is bordering on *****graphic.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I too like a cigar with "that" smell but I prefer to call it more barnyard not "shit". I find they are rich and full tasting. Usually the aroma is not like the pre-light aroma or I am sure I would get a lot of weird stares...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> The "barnyard" or manure odor, as far as I understand it, is due to relatively high concentrations of Nitrogen (N) and Phosphorus (P). These are commonly found in fertilizers and naturally occur in high concentrations in some regional soils. As fermentation occurs, these are heated up and release gasses carrying an aroma, which closely resembles that of manure.
> 
> You can test this by adding some N,P fertilizer to some potting soil and warming it up. Then, test against the smell of your cigars. Similarities should be striking.


Wow, Don! You never cease to overwhelm me with great knowledge! I'll give this a shot if I can find a garden store that sells that kind of fertilizer. So if you can reproduce the smell at home with this mixture and that may be the culprit in the tobacco, would other plants (a tomato perhaps?) smell similarly?



shannensmall said:


> Hmmmm, You're going to have to drop one of those turds in the mail to me so I can investigate this further.
> :hippie:
> HAHA!!


Hehe sorry bro, I hate to be greedy, but after I realized the other day that I've given away 3x more Opuses than I've smoked, and only smoked about 5-7 sticks per box of what I keep saying is my personal stash, I'm keeping these guys for myself... maybe... 



Dei3Nascar8 said:


> Yeah I too like a cigar with "that" smell but I prefer to call it more barnyard not "shit". I find they are rich and full tasting. Usually the aroma is not like the pre-light aroma or I am sure I would get a lot of weird stares...


Naw man, these straight up smelled like my poo after eating beans and franks for 3 days straight (had a medical procedure on my jaw to rebuild the ligaments this past Monday; only eating mushy things  ) so yeah, I'd know! LOL! Errrrrr... :spy: :doh:

But yeah, if the pics weren't enough of a tease, they taste like honey, wheat, light earth and leather; and of course, healthy doses of twangy goodness reminiscent of what's been confiscated in Chicago lately. Nobody knows for sure the origin of the tobacco, though. :wink:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Now ima puke for real.


Maybe you just got the smell lodged in your nostrals.


And if your jaw is wired shut, how you talking to us right now? :dunno:

























Yes that was a joke.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I do remember the time in the service we had a cig moucher, someone bought some real bull$hit cigs. He of course bummed one and began turning so many shades of green while smoking it and kept saying "this taste like $hit!" We really had a hard time not laughing until after he puked.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, Todd! Great way to discourage mooching, eh? LOL!

And Blake, I keep trying to bump ya but I'm all out for today lol! You're too much man!


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> Yikes!! Never had a cigar smell like I just dropped a deuce. LMAO!! Some have a strong ammonia smell to them, but no turd stogies.


 I too have had some with the smell of ammonia which is a stage of fermentation, but never poop.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Good lord, you've gifted that many Opus? Ya man I'd say you're deserving a personal "stash" by now. Enjoy brother enjoy.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

So it is true Issac what they say about you?!?!?!?!?!? I guess you really do smoke the good shit!!!!!!!:lol:

Happy New Year Brother!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I grew up with the education from a Cuban friend of ours...the more it smells like crap the better the taste. 40 years later it's still good advice...unless of course you store your cigars in the barn.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I grew up with the education from a Cuban friend of ours...the more it smells like crap the better the taste. 40 years later it's still good advice...unless of course you store your cigars in the barn.


Today, the intense poop smell is coming from my hedgehog's house... Man, she must hate me today! uke: hint: it's not the good smell of poop.

Happy New Year everyone! :grouphug:


----------

